#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-09
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<KobeLee> happyaron，我们今天发布优客助手V0.3.2版本的计划，你这边有时间review吗
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, ping
<ypwong> JackYu, hi, how's your visa
<ypwong> KobeLee, I think he doesn't have time this week
<JackYu> ypwong, failed...
<ypwong> JackYu, strange that's it's so diffcult
<JackYu> ypwong, 这个0.3.2版本修复了很多bug，英文版也进行了完善。
<ypwong> JackYu, 要不先开个 bug
<JackYu> ypwong, 如果aron没时间review，我们就先在社区发布了。0.3.1的英文版太差，老外估计没法用。
<JackYu> ypwong, OK
<JackYu> ypwong, 是的，南非签证太难了，mark昨天还说他亲自打电话去。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, 发布 tarball 可以，deb 的话等 aron
<ypwong> JackYu, 那应该没问题啊，mark 在南非是大人物
<JackYu> ypwong, 呵呵，但他不一定能找到电话。
<ypwong> 找领事啊 :)
<JackYu> ypwong, aron估计这几天都没时间，我们现在LP上发布。等他看了后，如果有反馈，可以再升级到0.3.3
<JackYu> 但Claire现在还没反馈，估计够呛。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-10
<KobeLee> ypwong,你那边可以拿到提交bug到LP上的脚本了吗？
<ypwong> KobeLee, 有啊
<ypwong> 啊，等等
<ypwong> 提交 bug 应该没有，只有查询
<ypwong> KobeLee, 不过可以做到： https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/PluginAPISpec#Pushing_information
<KobeLee> 我先看看这个链接
<ypwong> KobeLee, 查询 bug 的我写过，提交没做过
<ypwong> KobeLee, 刚才那个链接不管用
<KobeLee> ？？
<ypwong> KobeLee, 不适用
<KobeLee> ypwong, 你之前写的查询的脚本呢
<ypwong> KobeLee,  网上就有例子..
<KobeLee> ypwong，好的，我找找看看
<ypwong> KobeLee, 可以从这开始看 https://help.launchpad.net/API
<KobeLee> ypwong，好的
<ypwong> KobeLee, 有创建 bug 的 api: https://api.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#bugs
<ypwong> JackYu, your trip cancelled?
<JackYu> ypwong, yep:(.
<ypwong> too bad
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-05
<CMDGY> Hi
<CMDGY> 有人能看到我吗？
<FJKong> CMD
<FJKong> CMDGY: 你是谁
<CMDGY> a linux user..like you
<FJKong> CMDGY: 恩 我看到你了
<happyaron> shijing: 能看一下 bug 1407572 吗？
<ubot5> bug 1407572 in unity-china-music-scope "No result from "China Music Scope" when searching in the dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1407572
<shijing> happyaron:ok
<happyaron> great
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-06
<wxg4irc> 晚上好...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-07
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 下午会议agenda是？
<ypwong> JackYu, 过一下bug
<ypwong> JackYu, 然后讨论15.04 工作计划？
<JackYu> ypwong, 我们发现Unity 8 desktop可以跑一个原型了
<JackYu> ypwong, OK
<ypwong> JackYu, https://launchpad.net/folder-color
<ypwong> should be something nice to have
<JackYu> ypwong, interesting!
<ypwong> https://launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+milestone/vivid-alpha2
<happyaron> maclin: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/main.html
<happyaron> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe.html
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-08
<pishuilu> happyaron,ypwong:右键菜单有两个打开终端的bug（https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1403372）应该是在seeds里面将nautilus-open-terminal包去掉吧，不是在ubuntukylin-default-settings包中改的，你们谁有权限改一下？
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1403372 in Ubuntu Kylin "There are 2 terminals after right click at desktop or any file foler" [High,In progress]
<ypwong> pishuilu, 我看看
<pishuilu> ypwong: 好的
<happyaron> pishuilu: 稍等我改
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 今天吴总请假了吗。。
<nudtrobert> 吴总？
<nudtrobert> wuxiaoyi吗
<happyaron> 嗯呐
<shijing> ypwong: 今天的dailybuild 无法安装
<nudtrobert> 他来了
<nudtrobert> ==
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 恩呢
<happyaron> pishuilu: 皮老板 ypwong 已经提交了
<happyaron> pishuilu: 可以respin或者看明天的iso
<happyaron> shijing: 额怎么不能安装的
<shijing> happyaron:ubi-console-setup failed with exit code2
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 那ubuntu的应该也一样挂吧
<shijing> 是的
<happyaron> 那就等啦
<shijing> ok
<pishuilu> happyaron: OK！
<xiaoyi> happyaron,输入法提测么
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 你再过一遍bug
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 等下我挂vpn也看下
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 看私信
<xiaoyi> ok
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 正在给你打bug
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 之前都在 ypwong 名下，然后你过一遍看有没有能很快修好的
<xiaoyi> ok
<happyaron> 不能很快的就提测之后继续修
<happyaron> 这次搜狗的QA麻烦比较大，所以她测试的速度可能比我们改代码还慢。。。，
<ypwong> XD
<ypwong> 吴总神速
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 和你相关的都打过去了
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 然后lenky那边有些怎么处理
<xiaoyi> 先打给我
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 好，他是暂时不做这个了对么
<xiaoyi> 他忙
<happyaron> 恩
<xiaoyi> 不能处理滴怎么搞雅
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 打给我
<xiaoyi> 处理完滴也打给你咯
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 可以
<xiaoyi> good
<happyaron> ypwong: 孔叔叔的bug怎么办
<ypwong> happyaron, 找他修？
<happyaron> ypwong: 那我把需要找的都打给你咯
<xiaoyi>                     /^\/^\
<xiaoyi>                   _|__|  O|
<xiaoyi>          \/     /~     \_/ \
<xiaoyi>           \____|__________/  \
<xiaoyi>                  \_______      \
<xiaoyi>                          `\     \                 \
<xiaoyi>                            |     |                  \
<xiaoyi>                           /      /                    \
<xiaoyi>                          /     /                       \\
<xiaoyi>                        /      /                         \ \
<xiaoyi>                       /     /                            \  \
<xiaoyi>                     /     /             _----_            \   \
<ypwong> happyaron, 打给他吧
<xiaoyi>                    /     /           _-~      ~-_         |   |
<xiaoyi>                   (      (        _-~    _--_    ~-_     _/   |
<xiaoyi>                    \      ~-____-~    _-~    ~-_    ~-_-~    /
<xiaoyi>                      ~-_           _-~          ~-_       _-~
<xiaoyi>                         ~--______-~                ~-___-~
<xiaoyi> ^_^
<happyaron> ypwong: 已经给他了，但没动静
<ypwong> 洗板啊
<ypwong> FJKong_
<FJKong_> ypwong: 咋/
<happyaron> FJKong_: 孔叔叔，你还好几个bug没处理呢
<happyaron> FJKong_: 能修不能修的，都操作一下啊
<FJKong_> 相比现在的bug 那几个都不算啥啊
<FJKong_> 不是特严重
<happyaron> FJKong_: 严重bug都修了
<happyaron> FJKong_: 吴总这边剩下的bug和你那几个优先级差不多了。。
<FJKong_> 内存这个优先级高得多
<happyaron> FJKong_: 你在弄吗，让崔亚芳提个bug
<happyaron> FJKong_: 提bug算她KPI
<FJKong_> 在弄
<FJKong_> 但我估计一点不涨不太可能
<happyaron> 改进一点是一点吧
<FJKong_> 对 是这个意思
<happyaron> FJKong_: 大概要多久能提交，然后咱们估个时间体测
<happyaron> 提测
<FJKong_> 尽量这个周提个补丁
<happyaron> 好，那提测就得下周了呗
<FJKong_> 其他的稳定性测试就看qa的测试结果了
<FJKong_> 我现在比较关心稳定性
<happyaron> FJKong_: 改内存这块儿可能影响稳定性，所以这个得等你基本搞定了才能让她测
<happyaron> 先让她测功能啥的
<FJKong_> 没问题
<FJKong_> 我自己测差不多了再让她来
<happyaron> 赞
<happyaron> FJKong_: 但还是下周一或周二提测，你要是能先弄个提交出来最好
<happyaron> 后面剩下慢慢弄
<FJKong_> 先弄个提交是啥
<happyaron> 就是你可以先把代码提交上来，但先不测这块儿
<FJKong_> 我没搞定呢
<FJKong_> 哪有有代码给你
<happyaron> 刚才不是说这周提个补丁么。。。
<FJKong_> 我说尽量。。
<FJKong_> 今晚加加班
<happyaron> 嗯呐。。。回头找你买枣，我1111买多了。。
<happyaron> 还没吃完呢
<FJKong_> 。。
<FJKong_> 这都被你知道了
<happyaron> FJKong_: 嫂子给我发微信了。。
<FJKong_> 我觉得应该把市场打入我社 让nancy采购几箱放办公室
<happyaron> FJKong_: 好主意
<FJKong_> 大客户
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 都给你了
<xiaoyi> happyaron 好滴
<xiaoyi> happyaron；什么枣
<FJKong_> xiaoyi: 吴总
<xiaoyi> FjKong：孔叔叔
<xiaoyi> FjKong：你要给我送枣么
<FJKong_> xiaoyi: 现在还会有连续调用好几次的地方吗
<xiaoyi> FjKong：啥
<FJKong_> xiaoyi: 连续调用
<xiaoyi> FjKong：连续调用什么啊，应该没改过
<xiaoyi> happyaron 15个～～
<happyaron> xiaoyi: ok
<xiaoyi> happyaron:remove 卸载造成不能登陆 没有出现了
<happyaron> 好的
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 吴总，检查软件更新和检查词库更新的视觉反馈是不一样的
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 软件更新是转圈，词库更新是进度条
<happyaron> 是不是应该一样的比较好？
<xiaoyi> ～～～
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 然后没有xprop的时候，应该默认显示状态栏？
<xiaoyi> 需求稳定这样搞滴
<happyaron> 词库更新是让你进度条吗？
<xiaoyi> 需求稳定这样滴
<xiaoyi> 对雅
<happyaron> 额这么狠
<happyaron> 那我明天找产品
<xiaoyi> ^_^
<xiaoyi> good xprop 这个我处理下
<xiaoyi> happyaron ,你上次说的收集信息
<xiaoyi> happyaron ,生成在哪里了
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 啥收集信息
<xiaoyi> happyaron ,看qq截图
<happyaron> xiaoyi: fcitx 源代码里东西封装得都好深。
<happyaron> 艾玛
<xiaoyi> O(∩_∩)O~
<happyaron> 然后同一个名字做好几件事
<happyaron> 阿西
<xiaoyi> aron，lenky侠备注了滴bug基本不能改啊
<xiaoyi> happyaron;
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 哪个
<xiaoyi> happyaron:(756092) : 【LINUX1.0_拼音输入】设置逗号句号为翻页键，当未进行翻页时，按逗号不能上屏焦点候选
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 申请遗留
<xiaoyi> happyaron;都要撸fcitx代码
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 我是把lenky侠所有bug都打给你了，这个申请遗留吧
<happyaron> 恩呢。。。
<xiaoyi> happyaron;遗留给谁处理
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 遗留申请提给我
<xiaoyi> happyaron;木有你
<xiaoyi> happyaron;不能选你
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 那就给陈丰
<xiaoyi> ok
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 为什么给芳姐了。。。
<xiaoyi> happyaron;手一抖～
<happyaron> 改了
<xiaoyi> happyaron;多谢
<JackYu> ...
<happyaron> JackYu: 咋啦
<JackYu> 木事，我还在惦记FJ啥时候送枣
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 757895 这个，你觉得直接更新可以么
<xiaoyi> happyaron;现在没有自动更新输入法机制啊
<xiaoyi> happyaron;你的意思是要做自动更新么/
<happyaron> xiaoyi: 我是说如果输入的过程中更新输入法了，这种体验合理么。。
<happyaron> 自动更新我大概知道该怎么做，不费劲，至少不需要撸fcitx代码
<xiaoyi> 不合理啊，
<happyaron> 输入的过程中更新了，大概就是当前输入的东西一下子以英文字母的形式上屏了
<happyaron> 然后再打又能输入了
<xiaoyi> 这是非常细节滴东西，至少我不会在意
<xiaoyi> linux下用户应该都能接收啊
<happyaron> 你觉得这样的一个行为是可以接受的是么
<xiaoyi> 而且自动更新是什么时候更新
<xiaoyi> 同时在更新个打字的概率还是比较小吧
<xiaoyi> 同时在更新和打字的概率还是比较小吧
<xiaoyi> 我觉得是非常小
<xiaoyi> 小得可以忽略
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-09
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<happyaron> ypwong: youker-assistant/1.3.3-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<ypwong> happyaron, thanks
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-01-14
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/UserShowcase
<Trevinho> Hello
<cfhowlett> Trevinho, greetings
<handsome_feng> hey , marco, welcome !
<Trevinho> hi cfhowlett
<Trevinho> hi handsome_feng, how are you?
<handsome_feng> yeah, everything is fine
<cfhowlett> Is it permitted for me to ask you fine fellows (and ladies) for design help on Ubuntustudio?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: good!
<andyrock> hey
<handsome_feng> hi , andyrock， nice to meet you
<cfhowlett> Are there any designers here?
<handsome_feng> I think no ... :(
<cfhowlett> tsk.  Really wanted some ubuntukylin magic on your wallpapers
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: so... Speaking of the ongoing work... There's not much new from my side, since I just come back from holidays
<handsome_feng> I can try to find some designers later
<cfhowlett> handsome_feng, cool!  Here's what we are doing over at Ubuntustudio. Please share!  While I am in Beijing, I am ashamed to admit that I still do not speak Mandarin.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/UserShowcase
<Trevinho> However, the lockscreen code is approved and is going to be included into the next landing
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: as for the launcher rotation code, I need to do a new review...
<Trevinho> The only concerns I had were related to quicklists and tooltips that IMHO should have the anchor centered when possible, while it should slide left or right depending on the screen space available
<handsome_feng> ok, marco, have a good rest today
<handsome_feng> i alrealdy do that
<handsome_feng> but the tooltips have some problem
<Trevinho> Mh, ah,  I see... Let me see if I can quickly test the new code
<handsome_feng> fine, thinks
<Trevinho> also ensure this merges cleanly with lp:~3v1n0/unity/launcher-filemanager-integration
<Trevinho>  as that's a quite big rework that is going to be merged soon
<zhangchao> cfhowlett: hi,What do you need to help in the design?a wallpaper?
<handsome_feng> OK
<cfhowlett> zhangchao, yep. Your designs are so outstanding!  I was hoping that someone from the Kylin team or community might contribute a wallpaper or 4 to Ubuntustudio for the 16.04 release!
<zhangchao> cfhowlett: thanks,When do you need it?I'll ask about the timing of our designers.
<handsome_feng> Trevinho, We are going to Tianjin tomorrow to attend the annual meeting, so i think i will do this next week
<cfhowlett> zhangchao, we are running the contest from 10 January - 10 February so as to complete before Feature Freeze.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/UserShowcase
<zhangchao> cfhowlett: ok
<cfhowlett> Many thanks zhangchao!
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I don't see the tooltip/quicklist anchor change...
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: also, what about moving the dash?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: are you planning to do that in a different branch or what?
<handsome_feng> er.. now have no plan to move the dash ...
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: well, it should be somethin like http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/7062768.png when restored
<Trevinho> with the panel not showing window buttons at all
<Trevinho> otherwise there wont' be any connnection between the dash and the launcher...
<Trevinho> and while pressing the BFB something far will open
<handsome_feng> Ok... and about the tooltip/quicklist anchor, any pictures ?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-knc-K_RQ_CA/Tql1oI93zUI/AAAAAAAARek/NuDSNCw4Qzc/s800/unity.jpg
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: or https://danslinux.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/9qdds.png
<handsome_feng> ok, got it,you mean  the anchor should at center of the bottom.
<handsome_feng> but in my branch it at the left of the bottom, right ?
<handsome_feng> point take :)
<hikiko> hello :)
<handsome_feng> hi, hikiko
<handsome_feng> no time no see
<handsome_feng> long time
<hikiko> :)
<hikiko> how are you handsome_feng?
<hikiko> happy new year!
<handsome_feng> I'm fine . happy new year! where did you go for Christmas ?
<hikiko> nowhere :)
<hikiko> well, I spent them with my family but didn't travel anywhere
<hikiko> what about you?
<handsome_feng> i have no holidays... :(
<hikiko> :(
<hikiko> handsome_feng, isn't there any chinese celebration similar to christmas?
<handsome_feng> yes, there will be a long holiday after half a mouth ! :)
<hikiko> :D
<handsome_feng> traditional Chinese New Year
<hikiko> that celebration with the chinese dragons?
<handsome_feng> no ,  the Nian
<handsome_feng> I have to go to a parter now ...
<handsome_feng> party..
<hikiko> handsome_feng, aren't we suppose to have a meeting?
<hikiko> (not sure)
<handsome_feng> e, but the meeting is  already over..
<hikiko> what?
<hikiko> again?
<hikiko> wtf what's wrong with my calendar :(
<hikiko> I am really sorry
<hikiko> in my calendar the meeting should start 2 minutes ago
<zhangchao> hikiko: hi,your time later one hour...
<hikiko> hi zhangchao
<hikiko> I am sorry :/ I will change it
<handsome_feng> it doesn't matter, hikiko, tolk to you next time :)
<hikiko> noes :/ I refreshed it and now it shows 10:30 but I received the notification for 11:30 :/
<hikiko> bye handsome_feng
<hikiko> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-01-08
<e729> 你们？
